# Just 'Blimey' !!!



## bundles

I'm all for women of all ages having children, but I guess only up to a point !! As an older mum myself I'm not sure this sits well with me  although, reading their story, I so get why they did it. It's a tough one, isn't it.

http://www.msn.com/en-gb/health/familyhealth/indian-woman-in-her-70s-gives-birth-to-healthy-baby-boy/ar-BBsT6p8?li=BBoPWjQ&ocid=mailsignout

/links


----------



## Leenaj

hi all 

i was feeling super down this morning - things are just not going rubbish and on the radio i heard the news a 70 yr old women in india has given birth to a boy...before infertility i know i would have nee like ...er what, but i say good on her


----------



## Leenaj

hi bundles 

i just posted on this too...before infertility i know i would have been like that's way to old, but you know what,  i think pat on the back to them ...i left the house this morning with lump in my throat as had a bit of tiff with DH, with me being negative and him telling me that...this story really resonates with me because from a cultural perspective the couple were stigmatised as being 'cursed' by their local community for not havign a child.  i understand how this feels as being practically the same background as this couple, this is what i feel sometimes, and it really made me tearful when i heard of this news...well done to them x


----------



## Me Myself and I

Being in the next decade up from you Leena and having spent too many years thinking I'd never conceive after being told this a couple of years younger than you and understanding the suffering that it brings, I'm afraid that I disagree. Putting faith in God is one thing but likelihood is that baby will be an orphan living with the very people whom shunned his parents. 
We don't all manage to become parents as soon as we'd like but surely the child's needs should become the priority over the parents desires?

The first six months with a baby at forty were HARD. Would be foolish to think at seventy plus they can truly offer all that child needs.

And imo that goes for male or female of that age!


----------



## sophiekh

I think in some ways this story gives me hope. I had been trying for a long time and my personal situation changed.  I hope I don't come across as I selfish but I would like to still try to have children, no matter my age


----------



## Me Myself and I

sophiekh said:


> I think in some ways this story gives me hope. I had been trying for a long time and my personal situation changed. I hope I don't come across as I selfish but I would like to still try to have children, no matter my age


Its a natural desire!
But I suppose it is also about the cut off for yourself that you think your age will negatively impact on the child to be and only you know that!
My lo will be 21 when I am 60! For me having a second would be amazing for my lo but in my mind so personal perspective, another child i would be too old and run the risk of leaving them before they hit 30! I know that could happen at any time but it plays heavier on my mind in my mind.
But it is all relative.
Hope it happens for you soon.


----------



## Blondie71

Trying to be generous and open minded here esp as I can't condemn as I'm a single mum and there is many who would say how dare I?? BUT.... just not sure this should be available for all   where do you draw the line? 90? I know we are living longer but you have to weigh the emotional cost to a child born to a 70 year old and all the stigma they will endure, tough one


----------



## Leenaj

I don't know. Maybe my desire to have s child is so treat it's hard to acknowledge the side effects of this. But do teenage girls get as much attention compared to this lady...it will give this lady some years of joyl but I suppose before they had this child maybe they had made provisions of what if we die.... I don't it's tough one but that desire to become a mother is just soemthign else


----------



## Lily0750

I suppose people who have children in their 40s-50s can stretch themselves and work till 70-something to support children financially and morally until they become independent. This scenario is quite realistic and there cases (very few of cause) of women in their 50s fallen pregnant naturally.
But if a child is born when parents in their 70s it is very unlikely they will be able to support their child for another 20-25 years. Tbh, I doubt the doctors gave any thought to welfare of the child when  they did IVF for this woman. They probably did not expect it to be successful.


----------



## KDJay

My first thought when I read it was to think about the child being left without parents at a young age, as a child myself of older parents it has been hard to see my siblings get 20 more years out of my parents that I won't ever get especially since my dad died when I was under 30 and being 31 now it is a real worry with my mum xxx


----------



## Turia

As baby T was born 3 days before my 48th, the story also caught my attention.  However on the news it was also stressed that it was done with her own eggs which I find very hard to believe!
Turia x


----------



## Me Myself and I

Turia said:


> As baby T was born 3 days before my 48th, the story also caught my attention. However on the news it was also stressed that it was done with her own eggs which I find very hard to believe!
> Turia x


I read de! Otherwise totally unbelievable!


----------



## SWGirl

I haven't read the link/article but I say 'good on her' too.  I went to see Rod Stewart in concert last night.  He is in his seventies.  He announced to a packed stadium that since his last tour he had had another baby and the crowd of thousands and thousand gave a loud resounding cheer so I like to think all those people would cheer this lady in the same way.


----------



## Gemini40

I'm not sure that having a child at 70 is beneficial to a child but i do think it gives hope to a lot of us mature women that pregnancy in 40s or 50s is very possible. I myself tuned 40 last week and the lack of cards from my inlaws made me feel that my age is something best hidden. However, on hearing that Hiliary Clinton may become the next president of the USA at the grand old age of 67 made me smile and think 'the best of me is yet to come'


----------



## AmeliaH

Me said:


> Turia said:
> 
> 
> 
> As baby T was born 3 days before my 48th, the story also caught my attention. However on the news it was also stressed that it was done with her own eggs which I find very hard to believe!
> Turia x
> 
> 
> 
> I read de! Otherwise totally unbelievable!
Click to expand...

with her own eggs? what eggs are there at 70? i don't believe it it. 
this story arises many questions. Am I the only one to wonder how she managed to deliver the baby naturally? She is really old and she looks old. this is either a miracle or torsion of facts. 

in any case, let a new baby and parents be healthy and take the very best care of their newborn


----------

